# Need Purchase advice



## wriggy2 (Apr 8, 2011)

We are looking at the Keystone Montana 3750FL as our choice to get into the towable family but I have some questions. First, do any of you have one of these and how do you like it? It looks like we will need to order one since nobody here in the Knoxville, TN area carries this model. It will just be my wife, me, 2-cat and a dog 98% of the time so this seems like it would be a great fit for us.

Second question: We need a truck to pull it and through my online research we have decided on a new Chevy 3500HD diesel but I am not sure whether to get the dooley or just single rear axel as I will also need to use the truck as transportation to and from work 40 miles each way everyday. 

Any and all input is welcomed. We are hoping to get the rigs ordered, delivered and all set in June and take our maiden voyage before the July 4th holiday.

Thanks,
ScottA (Wriggy2)


----------



## Steve H (Apr 12, 2011)

RE: Need Purchase advice



Hello!

That looks like a mighty fine rig! My biggest concern isyour time frame. Should you have to factory order the Montana, I would guess a 6 - 8 week delivery time in the off-season and as summer nears possibly longer. You might want to call Keystone and get an accurate estimate for the delievery time just to be sure! That being said, you may find one at one of the many "wholesale" dealers on the internet. We ended up doing a long distance purchase and had our rig delivered to our driveway from across the US. It turned out quite well. 

Probably no issuefinding a truck. The 3750FL will have a GVWR of nearly 16,000 lbs. Although a SRW would make a better daily ride, I would seriously consider the DRW. Not a lot of difference in price andI think you would be more at ease, if you will, towing the Keystone with the DRW.

Best Wishes!


----------



## krsmitty (Apr 12, 2011)

Re: Need Purchase advice

wriggy,

As for the truck you will need to look at the weight numbers to see which setup works. The SRW might work for you now, but not for the next 5er. So, would need to look at the numbers for each and see what suits your needs best.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 14, 2011)

Re: Need Purchase advice

Having been in business 35 years, selling horse trailers, equipment trailers, and now campers, I have had LOTS of trucks and about 12 dually's.  I finally figured out I do not need a dually.  I have had SRW trucks now since 2003 and do not miss the dually's one bit.  

I do like the looks of the dually, but l really like the better ride, fuel economy and tire replacement costs better.   My SRW GMC 3500 is rated to tow 16,700lbs.   

That GVWR weight is a weight that trailers usually never see.  You need to know what the actual weight is.


----------



## wriggy2 (May 26, 2011)

RE: Need Purchase advice

Thanks Steve, I appreciate your input. We are in a slight holding pattern for the moment but I will use this info. Travel safe! Scott


----------



## wriggy2 (May 26, 2011)

Re: Need Purchase advice

I understand. I think we will go with the DRW when we get it.


----------



## DCLC (Jul 11, 2011)

Re: Need Purchase advice

Just posted a similar question.  Is there a stability problem with larger 5th wheels (35'+) without a dually?


----------



## Steve H (Jul 12, 2011)

Re: Need Purchase advice





> DCLC - 7/11/2011 8:43 AM Just posted a similar question. Is there a stability problem with larger 5th wheels (35'+) without a dually?



People tell me there is but my experience questions that concern. So far we have had no "stability" issues using a SRW to tow a 39' 5th wheel. We travel the North Cascades mountains and I5 freeway regularly. I understand the logic of a DRW being more stable I just haven't been in a situation that required one. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## krsmitty (Jul 13, 2011)

Re: Need Purchase advice

My parents are full timers. They have towed up to a 40' with a SRW and had no problems. They went to a DRW only because of the weight of their present 5er.


----------

